# Piedi piatti



## omicron (31 Luglio 2022)

premetto che ho intenzione di sentire il pediatra, ma mia figlia ha quasi 5 anni e ha ancora i piedi piatti, sto guardando online per capire se sia normale o se l’arco plantare dovrebbe iniziare a vedersi, ma leggendo parlano sempre dei primi anni di vita… sapete dirmi qualcosa in più?


----------



## Pincopallino (31 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> premetto che ho intenzione di sentire il pediatra, ma mia figlia ha quasi 5 anni e ha ancora i piedi piatti, sto guardando online per capire se sia normale o se l’arco plantare dovrebbe iniziare a vedersi, ma leggendo parlano sempre dei primi anni di vita… sapete dirmi qualcosa in più?


Si, ti scrivo di la.


----------



## alberto15 (1 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> premetto che ho intenzione di sentire il pediatra, ma mia figlia ha quasi 5 anni e ha ancora i piedi piatti, sto guardando online per capire se sia normale o se l’arco plantare dovrebbe iniziare a vedersi, ma leggendo parlano sempre dei primi anni di vita… sapete dirmi qualcosa in più?


operazione chirurgica per correggere la postura e soprattutto per evitare che vengano ginocchia a "X". Ma ovviamente va valutato di caso in caso.


----------



## omicron (1 Agosto 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> operazione chirurgica per correggere la postura e soprattutto per evitare che vengano ginocchia a "X". Ma ovviamente va valutato di caso in caso.


sentirò buon ortopedico cosa mi consiglia, la bambina è ancora piccola, magari c'è la possibilità di evitarle un'operazione che la bloccherà per qualche tempo, visto che è molto attiva


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sentirò buon ortopedico cosa mi consiglia, la bambina è ancora piccola, magari c'è la possibilità di evitarle un'operazione che la bloccherà per qualche tempo, visto che è molto attiva


Fai visita da ortopedico..
Che prima di operare....ci sono alternative...
Secondo me ti prescriverà dei plantari...


----------



## alberto15 (1 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sentirò buon ortopedico cosa mi consiglia, la bambina è ancora piccola, magari c'è la possibilità di evitarle un'operazione che la bloccherà per qualche tempo, visto che è molto attiva


si, a seconda della gravita' della situazione ti proporra' sluzioni alternative. L'operazione avviene comunque intorno ai 10-13 anni


----------



## omicron (1 Agosto 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Fai visita da ortopedico..
> Che prima di operare....ci sono alternative...
> Secondo me ti prescriverà dei plantari...


sì probabilmente dovrà mettere quelli,  sperando che bastino, mio suocero li porta sempre ma, ad esempio, il cugino di mio marito è stato operato



alberto15 ha detto:


> si, a seconda della gravita' della situazione ti proporra' sluzioni alternative. L'operazione avviene comunque intorno ai 10-13 anni


io spero che attivandomi ora che è piccola, non ci sia bisogno di operarla


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sì probabilmente dovrà mettere quelli,  sperando che bastino, mio suocero li porta sempre ma, ad esempio, il cugino di mio marito è stato operato
> 
> 
> io spero che attivandomi ora che è piccola, non ci sia bisogno di operarla


Si vedrai che te lo sfanghi l intervento!
Povera piccola!
Cerca un ospedale in cui abbiano un ortopedico specializzato in patologie dei piedi...
Non andare da uno generico!


----------



## omicron (1 Agosto 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si vedrai che te lo sfanghi l intervento!
> Povera piccola!
> Cerca un ospedale in cui abbiano un ortopedico specializzato in patologie dei piedi...
> Non andare da uno generico!


stavo pensando di sentire il mio fisioterapista, che collabora con diversi studi specialistici, se sa dove indirizzarmi


----------



## Reginatriste72 (1 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> premetto che ho intenzione di sentire il pediatra, ma mia figlia ha quasi 5 anni e ha ancora i piedi piatti, sto guardando online per capire se sia normale o se l’arco plantare dovrebbe iniziare a vedersi, ma leggendo parlano sempre dei primi anni di vita… sapete dirmi qualcosa in più?


Uno dei miei figli è stato operato per i piedi piatti però aveva già dieci anni. Ti consiglio di sentire un buon ortopedico. Se non ricordo male gli avevano messo il gesso e riposo per almeno un mese. Fatti a distanza di un anno però sono passati tanti anni non so se è cambiato qualcosa.


----------



## omicron (2 Agosto 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> ll brutto è che non puoi/vuoi parlare con tua sorella


ieri ho portato mia figlia dal mio fisioterapista/osteopata, mi ha detto che i piedini sono molto piatti e mi ha dato il numero di un ortopedico per farla visitare. mia sorella sta contestando l'ortopedico   secondo lei non è adatto e secondo lei mi indirizzerà al Mayer


----------



## Varlam (2 Agosto 2022)

? ci saresti anche tu, volendo!


----------



## omicron (2 Agosto 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> ? ci saresti anche tu, volendo!


non ho capito


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ieri ho portato mia figlia dal mio fisioterapista/osteopata, mi ha detto che i piedini sono molto piatti e mi ha dato il numero di un ortopedico per farla visitare. mia sorella sta contestando l'ortopedico   secondo lei non è adatto e secondo lei mi indirizzerà al Mayer


Consigliano anche esercizi tipo fare il gioco di camminare sui talloni, alternato a camminata sulla punta dei piedi. Orso e ballerina per giocare.


----------



## omicron (2 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Consigliano anche esercizi tipo fare il gioco di camminare sui talloni, alternato a camminata sulla punta dei piedi. Orso e ballerina per giocare.


sì, il fisioterapista mi ha dato degli esercizi da farle fare, stasera iniziamo


----------

